# Votre avis sur Apple One



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'hésite à prendre Apple One  
Avez vous pris cet abonnement et surtout qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Icloud92 (28 Septembre 2021)

Je suis en pleine réflexion, j'ai music et iCloud ça me reviens à 13,99€, ça me rajoute 6€ par mois mais est ce que je vais vraiment regarder les séries et jouer à certain jeux, bonne question. 

Apple TV+ le contenue commence vraiment à être sympa, mais à la maison ont regarde que les séries fini pour ne pas être frustré d'attendre les saisons suivante. 

je préfère attendre la fin de l'année avec fitness qui est annoncer, voir si le prix restera le même ou pas.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)

J'ai Apple Music et Netflix
j'hesite a annuler Netflix


----------



## Icloud92 (28 Septembre 2021)

Ah oui c'est vrai Netflix à augmenter, je penser aller sur spliit pour payer moins chère. 
Après apple one il devrais nous laisser le choix de prendre ce que l'on veux par exemple juste 3 services et un prix réduit.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)

Je sais pas si Apple TV est aussi bien que Netflix !


----------



## Icloud92 (28 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je sais pas si Apple TV est aussi bien que Netflix !


TV+ je dirais que c'est plus qualitatif mais apple n'a pas pour le moment un catalogue aussi conséquent que Netflix. 
Mais apple commence à balancer du lourd en série et en film, j'ai vue le calendrier. Tu n'as plus accès à TV+ gratuit ou à apple one?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Tu n'as plus accès à TV+ gratuit ou à apple one?


J'ai pas encore validé la période d'essai


----------

